# Went to meet Braxton, parents, & breeder



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Last weekend, Natalie flew out here to Utah, and we made the 12 hour drive to go meet Braxton, his breeder, and of course sire & dam. Natalie took some pretty neat pictures. It was such a fun weekend, but it went by so fast. It was nice to be able to go up there prior to bringing him home, and I was so impressed with the parents. 

I pretty much fell in love with Braxton's sire. He was SO pretty. His personality was perfect, very friendly and gentile. I love his look, love love love it. 



























His dam was a pretty girl, too. Fawn with a black mask. She is going gray rather early, at 4, but still a looker. 



















And, of course, the star of the show, Braxton


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Braxton is of course the darkest puppy in all the pictures. Unless it's a dark puppy in a red collar, that's his sister. 
































































I think I left on pretty good terms with momma and daddy Dane. <3









And because I simply can not resist.... this baby goat was dang cute, too!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I had such a good time!!! Glad I went along for the ride and got to meet all the Danes!!! Braxton is a doll...you have a keeper!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow he's so cute! all the pictures are fantastic! When i saw the picture of the goat i thought that was food at first :lol:


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pictures everyone looks awesome, your new puppy looks great, congrats.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the picture of the pile of puppies!!! When do you get to bring him home for good? 

Now I have a bad case of puppy jealousy!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I love the picture of the pile of puppies!!! When do you get to bring him home for good?
> 
> Now I have a bad case of puppy jealousy!!


May 5th, and it can NOT come fast enough.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What awesome pictures! Both parents are stunning.... especially daddy! Braxton is so stinkin cute. I don't know how you were able to leave him....I would have just wanted to stay! Again, congrats on the new baby!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

He is soooooooooooo cute! I love giant breed mixes. A couple of months ago we had a litter of 12 Boxer/hound puppies, as well as 4 Boxer/lab puppies, at the rescue and I just about died. They are just SO cute with those big eyes and floppy ears and tails... You must have been in absolute bliss getting to meet him for the first time! And I love the name Braxton, too.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG, you are so lucky to have so many beautiful fur babies! I love your new signature!


----------

